# Chica prefers to go inside the house...



## mrgoodbar0 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm having a bit of trouble here. We rescued a 3+ year old female maltese, the people we were taking her from said she was house broken... She 100 percent is NOT, she is also extremely skittish and doesn't like men, I'm pretty sure she was abused. 

She prefers to pee inside of the house instead of the grass, she also marks the grass where our other dog pees, and then will come inside and pee more. 

I'm not sure what to do with her, she's really sweet but is wrecking our house, and since she is scared of men it also is making it hard to train her. We got her so our other maltese we raised from a puppy would have a friend, and she is 100 percent uninterested in playing with him. It's been several months now and it doesn't look like she's ever going to play with him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried pee pads? I would involve them both in play together. A behavorist might help. On the possitive side it sounds like the dogs are not aggressive toward each other, they just sort of ignore each other.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Does she pee in the same spot inside? If she does, maybe place a pee pad there so she at least goes on the pee pad. I would use the reusable ones if you go that route. Blizzard tears up the disposable ones, and apparently ate some of it too because he pooped it out! I've also seen indoor potties that resemble grass.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mrgoodbar0 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble here. We rescued a 3+ year old female maltese, the people we were taking her from said she was house broken... She 100 percent is NOT, she is also extremely skittish and doesn't like men, I'm pretty sure she was abused.
> 
> She prefers to pee inside of the house instead of the grass, she also marks the grass where our other dog pees, and then will come inside and pee more.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with her, she's really sweet but is wrecking our house, and since she is scared of men it also is making it hard to train her. We got her so our other maltese we raised from a puppy would have a friend, and she is 100 percent uninterested in playing with him. It's been several months now and it doesn't look like she's ever going to play with him.


When I did rescue, I told people to assume that all dogs adopted would need retraining since many in new homes revert to poor potty habits. You should assume that you need to work on her training as if from ground zero, as you would a puppy that comes into your house. Now, I will say it is possible that poor potty habits are the result of a health issue. Have you had her checked for UTI or other such problems? 

Did you adopt her from a rescue or was it a private owner who placed her with you? 

Sometimes it can take a while for a dog to settle into a new home. I know with the rescues I adopted it took many months before they seemed to integrate.


----------

